# Help!



## HombreEPGDL (Jan 24, 2008)

We have to return to the US because my partner has fallen into a severe depression and the Dr said it might help to be back in familiar surroundings. We had just bought an apt with all new furniture,appliances etc. Does anyone know where I can sell these quickly or where I can store them here in GDL? I am selling everything for almost whatever I can get just to recoup some of the money we spent. If anyone needs or wants to buy everything I will sell at rock-bottom price. Hope someone can help!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Sad to hear .... selling apartment and all? Might PM me for details


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you PM me, or Sparks, with your local contact information, we may be able to give you some leads to consignment shops at Lakeside, etc.


----------

